# Tally and Lush Go Nuts



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the last 20 minutes of a five mile hike today. These dogs are foolish.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I so impressed that they stay in with you as opposed to running off into the wilderness...do you carry a prime rib with you? Great video!

Pete


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

They are absolutely beautiful....looks like a pretty area to walk too. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, I do not think they would survive long in the wilderness, and they know it! Never had a golden run off and not come right back in 25 years. A sight hound or husky- yes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, wonderful fun outing for them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

After five miles, they are finally winding down. Crazy puppers.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun, Jill. My two would loved to join them. 
How is Lush's paw healing?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is still benched. She would love to be out doing this with her buddies today, but she needs another week until her staples come out. Boo hoo says the princess.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Just seeing this. So cute!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> She is still benched. She would love to be out doing this with her buddies today, but she needs another week until her staples come out. Boo hoo says the princess.


Hope she continues to get better.


----------

